# Questions before I buy CNC...



## duprat_design (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm in the process of opening up my own shop - cabinets, millwork, signage etc. I have an extensive hands-on background in residential construction, plus a degree in Interior Design/Architecture. Because of this I tend to go a bit more in detail with all of my projects than the average cabinet shop owner. 

I'd like to include a CNC in this new endeavour and I know the sky is the limit when it comes to price and capabilities. We'd like to offer large-scale custom signage, cabinet doors (inexpensive MDF options) as well as offer one-off pieces like newel posts, relief cavings and custom trim.

Based on this where do I start? Who has suggestions? I don't want to spend more than $15-20k whether it be a new or used system. If I can get away with spending less and come out with a good product, I'm certainly okay with that too!

I've looked at smaller options - 48x48" tables and the capabilities seem good...but the length is an issue. Is there an option with these models to feed an 8' board through so the carving extends the full length, or do I require an 8' unit for this sort of scope of work?

I don't know where to start and I've found that the internet is a little over/under whelming with regards to lots of information, but difficult finding a good/easy place to start! 

Cheers!


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

For the size and budget you've listed have a look at the assorted ShopBot options. I don't own one but seriously considered their offerings before option for something smaller and less expensive. ShopBotTools CNC Routers

4D


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. One of our members uses this unit and seems happy with it . It's on my bucket list . They can be configured 4'/4' if you want and build it bigger at a later time by extending the rails , tracks etc . 
I'm not sure which state your in but there located in on the eastern side of Seatle Washinton 

PRO4896 - 4' x 8' CNC Machine Plans | CNCRouterParts


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If (or is it when) I ever go bigger, I vote with 4D on the Shopbot. HQ in Raleigh NC.

Only reason I didn't was that Probotix offered a bigger benchtop table for less money. For a bigger stand alone, I'd look at Shopbot very seriously.

HJ

Good thing I'm not looking ..............yet.


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

In an industrial setting, having a bigger, stronger machine pays dividends in throughput, accuracy and reliability. 
There are several good machines in your price range. Check out their forums and support networks. The CAMaster Stinger III is one that falls in your price range and is a rugged 4 by 8 machine. I have a CAMaster Stinger I and appreciate the solid build. 
You can tile a toolpath which will allow you to cut longer than your machine bed but it is much more useful to have a larger bed to start with.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I read what you are wanting to do and what you want. You never said what shop and tools you do have. 

I must say I find it strange with all you say have and have done, why a first post on a forum asking what you should do. 
I mean, what is your budget, etc, lots of questions.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck in your endeavor. The last email I got from Machinery Max had seven cabinet shops on auction! 

That is pretty sad really. Competition must be tough these days.

Check 'em out. There are some really big machines auctioned off all over the US. I wish I had room for a wide belt sander. :-(


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Go find shop where you can watch one work.. Auto tool replacement and vacuum tables are real considerations is you are doing production or repeat parts. I get lots done with machines that cost well under $10 k, so you should be able to fly with that kind of budget..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

You can carve something in the butter at the dinner table in between courses.

HJ

That man is amazing


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Please fill out your profile, at least the basic information like your first name so we can address our replies to you personally.

You say "one-off pieces like newel posts" so remember you will either need a rotary axis with a large enough capacity to handle the diameter of the post, or 2 other choices you will have, 1- slice the model into pieces from front and back and glue it together after carving, or 2- do 2 or 4 sided carving to get the detail on the post. The rotary axis would be best in my opinion but may run the cost of the machine up and may not be cost effective.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a link to the auction. Industrial cabinet making stuff.
MachineryMax.Com


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

butter carving..... you go first. I am number 20 on the stand by list. So be rude to some people so the cancel please..


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

With that type budget you are actually in pretty good shape. You will not be able to get an industrial style machine but you will be able to get a workhorse such as Camaster, Shopbot, Laguna etc. I and everyone here will be glad to try and answer your questions if we can.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You can check out IRSauctions 
Welcome to IRS Auctions!

or HGR industrial

Lets talk shopbot forum has some used listed a;so


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Check out (Legacy Woodworking Machinery, 435 W 1000N, Springville, UT 84663, Toll Free 800-279-4570) They do not list a Web Site. If I was 50 years younger I would want the machine that does everything.


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

In my last post I stated the Legacy Woodworking Machines didn't list a Wed Site . I was looking a some material I had just received and no Web Site was listed. Today I was looking thru the latest Woodwork Journal and found their web site. (www.legacycnc woodworking.com). I clicked on their site and got a video of their machines in action. Like I said before if I were younger I would consider buying the top of the line and going into business for myself.


----------

